# Mood Trackers for Bipolar Disorder



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

Paper-based:

http://www.abilify.com/pdf/mood_tracker.pdf 
Bipolar Mood Chart - HealthyPlace
Health and Wellness News, Medical Information, Diet and Fitness - iVillage.com - iVillage 
http://zyprexa.com/pdf/MoodDiary.pdf 
http://www.dbsalliance.org/pdfs/calendaranxforweb.pdf 
http://www.stavzor.com/pdfs/my-mood-tracker.pdf 

Online:
Sample Mood Chart - MoodTracker.com
Free Mood Tracker from MedHelp


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

There is also this, which is a general, CBT-based mood log:

Daily Mood Log - Psychlinks


----------



## Daniel (Jul 8, 2009)

Another one:

http://www.cqaimh.org/pdf/tool_edu_moodchart.pdf


----------



## Banned (Aug 22, 2009)

I use www.moodtracker.com.  It's easy to use and your therapist can have access to your mood charts as well.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 17, 2011)

*Online Mood Chart*
by Dr Shock
August 17, 2011



*Life Charts or Mood Charts* are used by psychiatrists and patients with *bipolar disorder* and *unipolar disorder*. Keeping track of mood fluctuations such as in *depression* or *manic phase* together with medication use and possible triggers can be of immense value to treatment plans.

Optimism is a mood chart app that helps you develop strategies to manage depression, bipolar or other physical and mental health conditions.

It can be customized completely to suit your specific circumstances, making it relevant to any health condition that affects (or is affected by) mood.

Optimism helps you to:

Monitor and develop strategies, specific to yourself, that help you remain in good health.
Grow in your understanding of ?triggers? that affect you, and the early warning signs or symptoms of a decline in mental health.
Find concrete starting points for discovering interactions between the factors that affect you. Charts and reports form a feedback loop, which helps you detect these interactions more easily.
Develop a wellness plan that documents your strategies and appropriate steps in the event of illness. It can be easily and regularly updated as self-understanding increases.
Optimism provides good integration with health providers, with detailed histories that can be reviewed quickly. It is grounded in preventative health and early intervention for better health outcomes.
_It helps you learn the triggers and early warning signs of declining health, and work out strategies for staying well that are specific to you._
​Optimism app has created an online version and apps for PC/Mac/iPhone. It?s even created a Dutch version of Optimism App. This computerised mood diary is very well designed, easy to use and well presented. *Check it out.*


----------

